# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  خطا در هنگام اجرای delphi 2007

## ss_58867

سلام موقع اجرا پیغام the procedure entry point_init could not be located in the dynamic link library msvcrt.dll می ده نمی تونم دلفی رو باز کتم گیر کردم باید چیکار کنم ممنون :افسرده:

----------

